# Submissive vs. Excited Urination



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Is there a difference? Would you approach these problems differently?

I guess I'm looking more for reassurance here. I recently discovered Naira submissively pees and/or pees in excitement and want to make sure I'm doing the right things. I think she will eventually grow out of it and I'm really not worried about it.

Here are the instances I've noticed:
Let me preface by saying--I am a REALLY silly dog owner. I mean...rolling on the floor, pretending to be a dog, ridiculously silly praising and just all around goof-ballness is common place for me. One time Naira was sleeping in another room and I came around the corner doing some silly thing that in hindsight could have been quite scary. She came up to me slowly with her tail low, really confused about me...and when she got closer to me she urinated by my feet. I feel like I brought that one on myself and it's the only instance where I felt like she's urinated in submission.

*My real question is, is there a trainable difference b/t submissive urinate vs excited urination? Do you approach them the same way?*

We meet lots and lots of new friends...I'm probably at a friend's house every week. A couple times I have noticed just the TINIEST spot of pee on the carpet, when someone comes up to greet her. I think she is just so excited! There is nothing submissive about her body language at all...her tail is high and wagging, she's eager to meet them and very happy.

We also go to pet stores sometime for socializing...today is what prompted me to make this thread. In the past couple weeks her friendliness has just soared through the roof (which is what I wanted haha, that's why I've done so much socializing)...we met this one woman outside and I noticed a lot of urine on the floor. Again, eager to meet body language, looked really excited. We went back in and she met a cashier and same thing, happy as can be, a little bit of pee on the floor. It's never a squat and pee, I can tell she isn't meaning to do this. *I think my mistake here is that when we went to the pet store, we had just ridden in the car for over an hour and most likely had a full bladder. Do you agree?*

I really do think she will grow out of it, but are there any tips you want to share with me or stories? Do you think she is excitedly urinating or submissively urinating? My last poodle would literally roll on his back as a puppy if any dog or human approached him and display really submissive body language...I feel I'm getting excitement more than submission, but others would know better. 

We will be going to the vet on Monday...I'm considering getting her tested for a UTI but I really don't think it's that. This never happens at home, and she urinates at regular intervals.

What do you say poodle family


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect it is two sides of the same coin - peeing is saying "I am still just a friendly, unthreatening puppy!" both to ward off a possible threat and to greet people she doesn't know well until she knows how they will react. How old is she? She will probably outgrow it as she leaves the puppy stage behind, but I would work on it by keeping things calm and matter of fact, while continuing to build her confidence. If she is very exuberant in her greetings I would also work on polite behaviour there - nothing that discourages her, but rewarding four feet on the ground and anything else you can do to make meeting people stress free, and as much as possible under her control.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

This too shall pass in time!!
Eric.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey fjm! Haha, I was actually specifically hoping that you would reply because I know you are a dog training superstar! 

She's a little bit shy of 4 months. The thing is...even though her greeting are very happy and pleasant, she's actually doing them the way I would want haha. All feet are on the floor and her tail will be wagging like mad and she'll be rubbing her head and leaning into the person like crazy until she sits (this was in the pet store). 


The times in my friend's house when I've noted the three specks of pee, one time she was laying down flat...the other time she was probably sitting. 

Haha I have a low threshold for Naira getting excited since she's so calm. The reason why I created the thread is because the pet store greetings really surprised me...luckily she was outside but she probably emptied half her bladder in her first two greeting with people and it kind of stopped as we met more people...then I took her to pee before going to yet another friends house for a meet greet and it was fine. 

What I'm gathering from you is you kinda train it the same right? I've been ignoring It and trying to prevent it from happening by making sure her bladder is empty. 

Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Eric!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Good job with 4 on the floor!! I think that as these visits become more routine on an empty bladder, she will grow out of it. She's doing great.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Yup, she will outgrow it. My daughter's spoo did it so I wasn't worried when Piper did it. He is 2 months older so I watched him grow out of it and Piper grew out of it as well. 


pr


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Far from a superstar - just read a lot! She sounds to be doing very well with polite behaviour - at that age her sphincter control will still be a bit iffy, so I am sure you are on the right track with encouraging her to empty her bladder before starting anything exciting.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, I'd say couldn't hurt to run the test. Happened to a friend of mine whose pup had submissive/exicited urination that wouldn't stop (and she's a force free trainer and knows how to deal with it). Turned out her young pup actually did have an infection. Of course that doesn't mean Naira's guaranteed to be in the same boat, but since you'll be at the vet anyway, maybe think about it.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*How to handle*

When you approach your dog if she does this, back up and call her cheerfully. Keep backing up and call her to you.
She should come to you in a happier state of mind without the submission issues. When she comes pat her enthusiastically.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I wanted to ask, get more info on adult dogs all of a sudden having submissive/excitement urination occasionally.. 3 times in a period of 3/4 months ... 

I've searched in reputable websites couldn't find anything, can't even believe that, but I did look for a long time, can't find anything 

Any info?

Thx a bunch!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think its normal Lou. Greeting new but percieved aggressive new dogs and people. Greeting good friends that are not seen often. No cure. Its hard wired into their behavior.
Eric


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yup, I agree with everything FJM said! You are on the right track, just keep doing what you are doing and with confidence and physical maturity, it will stop.


----------

